# 'Sensei of Shambala' - nice fiction about martial arts



## MaxR (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice and unusual book to read! It can be downloaded for free at http://schambala.org/books.html

Actually it's a series of books united by one main character Sensei who is a martial arts teacher as well as philosopher, chiropractor and a very wise man. He is an educated person, teaches very humane life philosophy and reveals secrets of martial arts to his disciples.


----------

